# must have grooming products ?..



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I think a force dryer is great. It's not essential but it really helps get the coat straight and fluffy - so if you like that look, look at a force dryer as it's not a good idea to use a heat dryer (like your hair dryer) on a golden. 

I have never used a furminator, although I see it has mixed reviews on the forum. I use an Oster stripping rake. 

If you want a professional, well-groomed look rather than just shedding control, I think it is important to have a good set of thinning shears and straight shears, a good pin brush and a comb. Of course, you also have to know how to use the tools, so I recommend one or both of the DVDs by Eric Strickland or Debra Oster.


----------

